# PPE Pants supplier?? Any Idea's



## JerzEmt (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello
We have an issue, we are trying to purchase PPE Pants.  And outside of Bunker pants have found only 2 venders that meet our requirements.  Does anybody have a suggestion of vendors, we narrowed it down to Firedex and Infinity Emtek Pants -- Does anybody have any other suggestions?? 
To answer one question, the squad didn't want coveralls.. We went through the Ice Cream and Bright Red stage years ago..

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 26, 2007)

PPE pants? Never heard of nor had the need for. Can you elaborate some?


----------



## reaper (Oct 26, 2007)

If you are referring to extrication gear. Globe make a great set.


----------



## Grady_emt (Oct 27, 2007)

My issued Gerber 911 Modified jacket and 911 rain pants and parka are NFPA 1999,2003 edition compliant for BBP resistance for EMS responders.  They are a nylon material with a BBP resistant liner (Stediar).  Not a FireFighting turnout or fire rated.  I believe that they are flash rated, but not 100% sure off the top of my head.

I dont use them as PPE pants, just as rain gear, but its nice knowing that they are BBP proof and easily washable should you get something on them.






Jacket Link  http://www.gerberouterwear.com/product.html?id=22

Pants




Pants Link http://www.gerberouterwear.com/product.html?id=23


----------



## JerzEmt (Oct 29, 2007)

PPE Pants, I would guess a cross between a rain pant and a Extrication Pant --- Infinity & Firedex make a compatiable product.PPE Pants, I would guess a cross between a rain pant and a Extrication Pant --- Infinity & Firedex make a compatible product.  Not as heavy as extrication Gear, but better protection then rain gear.  Like the gear posted after yours, Gerber…  
We had FEMA money and were looking forever for something, and the Officers didn’t want full extrication gear…


----------

